# Fall Fury, Fowl, and a Fly?



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Top notch stuff. Like Timp the best.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all. Glad you enjoy the pics.


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

SUUUWWEEEEEETTT!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Love that Mandarin!! Wish there were more here in the states though! It would look good with my wood duck!


----------



## Raggy (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Chacoblue,

Those are some impressive shots. Where are those taken, and what kind of gear are you using? Thanks for sharing those pics, makes me excited for the fall.


----------

